# Second floor on barn for goats?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I thinking of adding a half loft (with railing and ramp) to my barn plans, but am curious if anyone else here on goatspot has done anything like this. 
If so, what were the drawbacks? 
What did you use to cover the wooden flooring? 
Did you have a draining system up there (somehow :idea: ) 
Did you find it to be a good idea, or would you not consider doing it again? 
How about you guys who DON'T have one of these for your goats---- would you consider doing it? 


thanks for your oppinions, 
:laugh:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm planning to... after kidding stall, chicken house and 5 million other projects 
However, imaginationacres just posted pics the other day that I thought were cool. Look:

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=17946


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

That is so neat!!! Thanks for posting the link to that--- I am adding that topic to my favs.  
Yeah I know what you mean about those 5 million 'other' projects.... that's how my life is too.


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there Talitha

Yup I have installed "bunk beds" into my barn and my goats love them! Thanks for linking my post SandStoneStableFarm. They all will jump up without ramps to the higher levels and sleep on the top bunk. I use a broom to sweep any waste off. They don't make too horrible of a mess and I figure I'll just replace the wood planks as needed in the future if they get too soiled.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so cool..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

